# need your prayers again



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I really need your prayers, I haven't wanted to post this :smcry: but I think Muffy is dying :smcry: he hasn't ate only a couple bites of chicken in the last two days :smcry: he does drink water but he just lays there :smcry: he can't walk :smcry: and he is breathing different :smcry: Last night we had him on our bed and we thought he was going to die :smcry: we couldn't get him to wake up :smcry: finally he opened his eyes and they were glazed over :smcry: hubby took him to the vet this morning, our regular vet was off, so he had to go to a new vet, she looked at Muff and said he needed blood work and xrays, the blood work was done. hubby refused the xray( Muffy had just had one a month ago), she gave him new meds for his heart and sent him home. The bill was $141.00 and then he was sent to Walmart to get the new meds. He called me I was so upset :angry: I called the vet and had a talk with her, never once did she say anything about how frail Muff is. I ask her why she was giving him new meds and wanted to know why the blood work and xray. I told her I felt like this was all to hard on Muffy. She said he's your dog, if you don't want us to do anymore let me know now. I told her I felt Muffy was dying, she said that could be so. I was so mad at how she handled the whole thing. Our reg. vet is so tender and kind to Muff and to us, we have to wait two days before he's back, Muffy might not make it that long. :smcry: I know in my heart Muffy will be at the bridge soon :smcry: :smcry: I'm really having a hard time with this :smcry: I pray I'm over reacting, :smcry:I love him so :smcry:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Muffy.  My heart is breaking after reading your post. :smcry: I will keep you and Muffy in my prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry for you. :grouphug: I'm praying for you. It's so hard to go through. I'm praying God will make it easier for you and your precious Muffy.


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

Our prayers and solomn wishes go out to you at this time.
rayer:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i am sooo sorry to hear this. it really makes me sad. i know how much we all love our babies... there is no word to describe it. i get emotional when i read one of our babies isnt doing so well. i hope this is just something that hes going thru and will pass it by.  my heart and best wishes go out to u!





Cupcake says" Get better soon muffy!!!"


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry about Muff. Please know that I am keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry. I sure hope rayer: that Muffy pulls through again, he's a tough little guy. :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Paula, I am sorry. :grouphug: I hope Muffy makes it. We're all routing for him. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through. I can only imagine how hard it is for you and much worse since your vet isn't there. Many hugs for you and Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. :smcry: I'll be praying for you all. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

:grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Muffy isn't well. I hope he surprises everyone and bounces back. :grouphug: 
Know that you and Muffy are in my thoughts.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers on the way for little Muffy! I know this is such a difficult time!!!... so some being said for you as well!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh..how heartbreaking. I feel so sorry for the pain you and Muffy are going through..I got so choked up reading this. I am so very sorry. Muffy and your family are in my prayers...sending all of you lots of stength. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Muffy. It just made me cry reading your post. Hugs to you and Muff.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I really am so very sad for you all and really wish I could do more then pray for Muffy. Believe me though, prayers are answered in many different ways. Please know, we all here can understand the pain you and your husband are in. If Muffy is in deep pain, please try to understand it is the time to go to the Bridge. We all are here for you and care so much.

:grouphug: 

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear that muffy is down again. Please know that we are holding you and yours up in prayer. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Paula my eyes got all teary eyed just reading this. :smcry: I hope Muff isn't in any pain and if he is to pass to that bridge in the sky that he does so in his sleep and without pain. I can't even imagine what you are feeling but know that we are all here for you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug: I'll pray for him.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Paula, I am so, so sorry...I wish I could help you some way...please know I am praying for Muffy ....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Paula, Muffy knows that you love him and want only the very best for him, whatever that may be - you'll know when the time is upon you. Bless you and Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: I am very sorry to hear this. Prayers being sent your way rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, Paula, I am so, so sorry to hear about dear, little Muff. I will definitely keep Muff and all of you in my prayers.

BIG hugs to you,
Sherry


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lot's of :grouphug: 's and rayer: er's coming your way.

Tina


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Paula - when we are all in need it's you that has the amazing prayers going ..
I'm not good as you but I will pray that the Heavenly Father keep the little Mufster from suffering - he seems to be holding onto all he's got and just hanging in there ..

I pray you will be strong and handle it when the time comes - who knows - he may surprise us all.

Give him gentle hugs from all of us :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Paula, I breaks my heart to read this about little Muffy-man. He's such a special little guy. I will be praying and thinking about Muffy and your family. Please give him some shooger and a gentle squeezin' from his Auntie Heidi. And big hugs to you! :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula i'm so sorry to hear the Muffin-Man is doing good. Lots of prayers coming your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: Give Muffy a gentle hug and kiss from me. Hugs to you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry, it is so hard to see them not feeling good. we will all have to go through this. They have such a short life  just not fair :smcry: we can't do anything about it but giving them the best life on earth and you have done that for Muffy :grouphug: Muffy please stay with us a little longer rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

:bysmilie: :bysmilie: I am so sad that you and your family- and Muffy too!!- are having to go through this. I can only imagine your pain right now. Please know that lots of hugs and prayers are being sent your way from Dini & I. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear Muffy is not well. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and dear Muffy, I am so sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Somehow I have missed this thread.......I pray that Muffin will not be in any pain and he pulls through for you again. I am so sorry and I pray for you also. God Bless You and the little one!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you... so sorry to hear that Muffy is not doing well. :grouphug: 

Debbie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: I am so sorry to hear about Muffy, Paula.
I know all you have been through with this sweet baby and the long road.
I am so sorry this is happening and I pray for Muffy, yourself and your whole family..

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

This just breaks my heart. Prayers are coming for Muff and you.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am praying for Muffy and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lots of hugs and prayers for you and Muffy, Paula. :grouphug:


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry about Muffy. I'm sending lots of hugs and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Poor Muffy. I am thinking of you all. I know how hard this is. Try and keep him as comfortable as possible.

Love and hugs and prayers

Sue and the B's


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh Paula, I'm so sorry to hear about Muffy. I'll be praying for all of you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: I love you Muffy, you're the man.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula, how is he today? You all are in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just checking to see how things are this morning. I am still praying for strength and comfort for you all.
rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there's been an update. Paula, know that you are in the thoughts and prayers of many of us. comfort for Muffy & peace for you, my friend.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Paula! :grouphug: I hope sweet muffy is feeling better today. rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:grouphug: Oh, Paula, I am so sorry. :smcry: I just said a prayer for Muffy. Please know that I will continue to keep him in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will keep him and you in my thoughts. I know how hard this is for you :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, Paula, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you . . . :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry to hear that Muffy isn't doing well. All of you are in my heart, thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry Muffy is failing. Many hugs & prayers to you, Muffy & your family. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry Paula, I am praying for you, hubby and sweet Muffy at this very difficult time :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: Paula, I'm sorry about Muffy. Please know that I am keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:bysmilie: 

aww Paula. I am sorry to read about Muffy

I rayer: that he will stay with you longer and wont be in lots of pain

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: to you guys


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You & your family are in my prayers.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Paula - I know how hard this is for you. It is so difficult when they get close to the end. I know that you are doing everything you can to keep him comfortable. My heart is just breaking. You, your family and Muffy will be in my prayers. 

Leslie


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just wanted to update you, Muff is still the same. We started him on his new meds, he's trying so hard to stay with us :smcry: I held him and told him it was ok to go to the bridge :smcry: :smcry: hubby just isn't able to let Muff go. Please pray for my husband
This is the meds Muff is taking
spironlact (new one)
enalaproll
furosamide
vetmedin (new one)
hopefully the new meds will help him


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope the new meds help rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor baby! :smcry: He sure knows he is loved :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am praying for Muffy and your family:grouphug: I find in an animals eyes , you see a reflection of when they are ready to cross the bridge . Sarah


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I am so sorry for your pain. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we just got back from seeing Muffy's vet, he is such a kind and loving man. He examined Muff and told us Muff was dying. he said it was up to us and when we wanted to let Muff go to the bridge, I have been watching Muff all day, he has a few good moments and many more bad ones, :smcry: he has a terrible time breathing because of his conjestive heart failure :smcry: I ask the vet if he thought Muff was in pain, he told me he thought he might have alittle pain, but mostly he is distressed. I feel it's time :smcry: I can't even believe I'm saying it :smcry: you can see it's time in Muffs eyes :smcry: :smcry: but my husband won't let him go :smcry: :smcry: when he's holding Muff ,Muff will put his little paw out and touch his face :smcry: the love is so strong, Muff wants daddy to know it's ok to let him go :smcry:
the vet gave him a shot to help with his breathing :smcry: I pary God will be merciful and just let Muff go in his sleep, I told my husband I thought he was thinking of himself and not Muff. He actually got it so I'm asking for all of you to pray Muff will have a easy time going to the bridge :smcry: :smcry: I have been taking pictures for two days of my littleman, it's going to be so hard, he's been a big part of our lives. :smcry: 
Matilda is very mellow and isn't eating much and doesn't play at all. I know she feels are pain. She will go over to Muff and smell him and then lick his face :smcry: she is going to have a hard time being alone :smcry:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Paula, I'm just reading this now and I'm close to tears for you and your hubby and Muffy. Sending big hugs from the neon city.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for the update Paula. I am so sorry that you and your husband are going through this. 

Continued prayers for Muffy and your family.........

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am in tears.... I know what this is like... Missy went into congestive heart failure, saying good bye was just awful but I knoew she was not going to get better, only worse.
I'm praying for you all rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so sorry. Go easy & go in peace sweet Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry Paula. My Benji had conjestive heart failure too. All of you are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to know that Muffy is very ill. I always had to make the decision about my babies because my husband could not. Please know that we know it is not easy at all for you. I will say a prayer for Muffy and for you and your husband. God Bless!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Paula I am so very sorry...I will keep you in my prayers. :smcry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

I'm at a loss for what to say. My heart breaks for you and your husband. My prayers for peace and comfort will continue until Muffy is running and romping around at the bridge.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I can't imagine what you must be going thru. My thoughts and rayer: are coming to you thru my tears . Jill


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I'll be praying for a peaceful departure for Muffy and for peace for you, your husband and Matilda. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula I am in tears thinking of your pain. My heart goes out to you. Please know you, your hubby and Muffy are in our prayers. rayer: 

Tilda I will pray for you too sissy. ~Sassy :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Paula, I'm very sorry. I hope Muffy is peaceful when it is his time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=37352:ctmpphp1zF69D.jpg]

Muffy is no longer in pain, we took him back to see the vet, he went to the bridge at 4:00 PM :smcry: :smcry: his little face was in my hand as he went to the bridge. :smcry: Muffy would like each of you to know that he loved you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Rest in peace dearest Muffy. You will be sorely missed. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your husband and Matilda at this difficult time. 

Josie says: I loved Muffy and I'm sad he's gone, but I'm glad to know he is running free at the bridge.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:smcry: Paula I am so sorry. :grouphug: Please know our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please cuddle Matilda and give her our love.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry Paula - that picture of the Muffster made me cry - he's resting comfortable now - please be assured of that - he is no longer in pain.

Hug Matilda for me - I am sorry he didn't make it to the new home.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Bless his heart...Paula Im so very sorry.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and pain.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

RIP SWEET MUFFY :grouphug:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

rest in peace sweet Muffy rayer: Paula, I am sooooo sorry to hear of your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Muffy. I cannot imagine how hard this has been for you. I could feel the love you had for him through your posts. I will pray for you and your hubby and Matilda. I'm so glad you've posted his pictures because over time I really fell in love with him - he will be missed. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

RIP Sweet Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: ....Paula, You, hubby & Matilda are in my thoughts and prayers... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I'm so sorry, it is so painful. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a courageous decison you made, Paula. You and your husband are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Paula :grouphug: but he's now resting comfortably. Give an extra hug to Matilda for me. :grouphug: You did make the right decision for him. This one is for you and hubby. :grouphug:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Paula,
I am thankful that Muffy is no longer in pain or distress. You can take comfort knowing that he is over the bridge, happy and carefree. My heart is breaking, however, for you, your husband, and Matilda. Life will not be the same, and should not. But, please try to remember all the good times. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :smcry: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Paula, I am so very, very sorry. My heart is breaking for you, your husband and Matilda for the loss of your beloved Muffy.

I have lit a candle for Muffy here:

http://www.in-memory-of-pets.com/personalc...es.php?ID=72229

[attachment=37357:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:smcry: I am so very sorry.....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry.... :smcry: this is for you.. :grouphug: 


If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :bysmilie: I hope that he is at peace now and wish you and your family the best :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Paula, I don't have words to express how sorry I am. My heart is breaking for you. You did the best thing you could for Muffy, and he knew that. He is at peace now, and I truly believe you WILL see him again one day.

I will continue to lift you and your family in my prayers. May the God of all comfort and peace be with you and hold you in his loving arms. God bless you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: Rest in peace sweet Muffy


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Paula, 

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sad and sorry to hear about Muffy and your loss. :smcry: :smcry: I find comfort that he is no longer in any pain and that his tail is wagging happily and excitedly in a better place. Its always so hard to hear when one of our babies is nearing the bridge, or has passed- I can only imagine the sadness your family is experiencing right now. All of our prayers and hugs are with you tonight. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your little Muffy, Paula. Take comfort in the wonderful life you gave him and know that he is healthy and happy in his new place. I know you are thankful that you got to enjoy and love him for as long as you did. You and your family are in my prayers.

More BIG HUGS to you,
Sherry


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I am so very sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully dear, sweet Muffy :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I'm so sorry. Muffy was a very special little man. Take comfort in all the wonderful years you spent together.

Do you remember this video? I hope it reminds you of the love you shared.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ2ZUWQ7mAA

With love,
Linda and Bonnie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Paula, I don't know what to say. My heart is breaking.

I've always kept our Muffy so, very close, to my heart.

We love you. Bless your heart. 

Rest In Peace, precious Little Muffy.

You did the right thing. We grieve with you. 


Deb, Joplin, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter and Angels Daisy, and Samantha


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your loss, but it must be comforting to know Muffy is no longer in pain. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Paula, I'm so sorry. Muffy was a very special little man. Take comfort in all the wonderful years you spent together.
> 
> Do you remember this video? I hope it reminds you of the love you shared.
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=OJ2ZUWQ7mAA
> ...



Linda, thanks for posting that link. What a precious gift.

Paula, my heart breaks with your. My God wrap his arms around you and your husband and fill your heart with peace.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Paula my heart goes out to you during this time. I wish I had the words to heal the pain that you and your husband are in right now. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Although this decision was so very difficult, you made the right one - to give sweet Muffy peace. He knew how much he was loved. You are to be commended for the wonderful life you gave him; and I'm sure you will always remember the love he returned to you.

I truly believe that you will be reunited one day and he will be as healthy and careful as a pup.

God bless you and your family. My heart is breaking for you. :smcry: :grouphug: 

Glenda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that video clip is so precious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Oh Paula, I'm in tears. I'm so sorry for your loss. Please try to stay strong and remember the good times. 

:grouphug:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss of your beloved Muffy today. My heartfelt condolences goes out to you and your husband. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your loss :grouphug: . Muffy will be remembered with love by all here . Sarah


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My friend Paula,
Something told me I needed to check the boards. I'm so very sorry for the pain that you and your husband and Matilda are experiencing. I am certain, however, that you did the right and honorable thing for Muffy. He deserved dignity after having been such an integral part of your family. Would it help you to write about Muffy when he first came to you? I would love to hear the stories and I hope thinking about him will bring you smiles and peace.......


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Paula, i was thinking about you and Muffy on my way home from work today. I am so sorry for your loss. Muffy is no longer in pain. Muffy knows how much you loved him and you showed him how much you loved him by not letting him continue to be in pain and suffer any longer. That is the most unselfish thing anyone can do. Muffy will be missed be everyone. You and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: 

When you are ready we would love to hear stories about Muffy. 

Hugs from: Debbie, Riley, Chloe, Noelle, Chelsea, Gus and Molly


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Would it help you to write about Muffy when he first came to you? I would love to hear the stories and I hope thinking about him will bring you smiles and peace.......[/B]


When I lost Missy I went thru a terrible time...a couple of things helped me a lot... one was coming to the boards that I frequented and had developed a bond with others who I knew truly understood and just "babbled" ( for I think that was what much of my posts were). People 'listened" and Having the loving support was a great help. The other big help was that I actually sat down and 'wrote a letter' to her. Yes sounds a bit "nutty" but I wrote on paper all I wanted her to know from my feelings when I first layed eyes on her.. to the day I had to let her go ... to how I was feeling after. Putting all my thoughts into the written word was healing to me. Someone asked me "didn't that make you cry?".. heck I was crying already! all the time every day! However somehow by writing to her ( which went on for pages and pages!!! ) at the end, I felt better.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Muffy is running around with my little Samantha. No longer in pain. You are very brave.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Paula I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Muffy :grouphug: 
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers rayer: :grouphug: 

Rest in peace dear sweet Muffy :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh Paula-I am so, so very sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: You did the right thing although it is always the hardest thing a fluff parent has to do :smcry: Rest in Peace Muffy-we love you! :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so sorry Paula, how heartbreaking this must be :smcry: 
I also feel you for sure did the right thing, your a wonderful mommy Paula..

Love and prayers always..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Muffy :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Muffy :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]



awwwwwwwwww Paula ... I know it's hard but it does get better - you have lovely Matilda and her ball fettish to keep you happy and busy now !!

How is Matilda - is she sensing anything ?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: PAULA :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Muffy :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:[/B]


I'm so sorry, I know how sad & heartbroken you are, I've been there. Rest in peace sweet Muffy, you were soooooo loved by your family. Sending lots of hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for you & Matilda & your DH.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> [attachment=37352:ctmpphp1zF69D.jpg]
> 
> Muffy is no longer in pain, we took him back to see the vet, he went to the bridge at 4:00 PM :smcry: :smcry: his little face was in my hand as he went to the bridge. :smcry: Muffy would like each of you to know that he loved you.[/B]



:smcry: 

aww Paula :grouphug: 

I'm sorry to hear this. :smcry: 

I too loved him so much. 

you are such a wonderful mommy. I'm sure that he had the best life with you guys 

and remember, he is in no pain anymore :grouphug: 

hugs,

Kat


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Paula, I'm so sorry for your loss. I went through the same thing last Oct. and it just about killed me but I know in my heart we did the right thing and you know you did too. It's tougher to watch an animal suffer then it is to let them find peace. It's a great gift we can give our furkids.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

God is holding Muffy in his arms and he is at peace~~I'm so very sorry. I know how much you loved him!!!!!


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*"Perhaps they are not stars, but rather openings in heaven where the love of our lost ones pours through and shines down upon us to let us know they are happy."*

Our deepest sympathies,

Darcy, Dexter and family


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I am so truly sorry about Muffy!!! May his sweet soul rest in peace~~~

I can't even begin to imagine what you, your hubby, and precious Matilda are going through. Please stay strong and send our condolences to your husband and Matilda.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## finnschick (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear about Muffy. 

Please be consoled by the knowledge that you were with him & he knew how much you loved him, to the very end.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This brought so many tears to my eyes. :smcry: :smcry: 

Muffy was such a dear, sweet soul. The decision to let them move on is always so difficult, but it was the right decision. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Now Muffy is at The Bridge, without pain and a young, playful boy again. He is waiting for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

BTW, how is Matilda doing?

rayer: rayer: rayer: My prayers are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Paula and Hubby,

I am so sorry for your loss. :smcry: I know your pain and feel your pain.
Praying that time will heal. Please take comfort in knowing you did the right thing and one day you all 
will be united again with everyone happy and healthy again. I truly believe that and I hope you will to.

XOXOXOXO
Nancy and the Fab 5


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Paula, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: My heart breaks for you. Praying that time will heal the pain that you are feeling now. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Muffy. My heart goes out to you and your husband. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I know this was a very hard decision. My thoughts and prayers are with your husband and you during this difficult time.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Paula, I'm so sorry. Muffy was a special little gentleman, and we all loved him so :grouphug: 

You, hubby & Matilda are in my thoughts :grouphug: 

Rest in Peace sweet Muffy.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm so sorry Paula. I know how much you loved your dear Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Paula, Iam so sorry for your loss of your sweet Muffy. :grouphug: :grouphug: to you and your family. Jill


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: I love you guys :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> :smcry: :smcry: I love you guys :smcry: :smcry:[/B]



We love you, too, Paula :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Paula, I am very sorry for the loss of your family. I wish there was something that I could say to ease your pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Your family is in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: So sorry to hear. RIP little guy. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm so so sorry to hear this sad news Paula, rest in peace sweet Muffy :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Paula i'm so sorry i missed this :grouphug: if there is anything you need please let me know. your family will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I am so sorry.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Paula, I am so, so sorry....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would like to thank each of you from the bottom of my heart, your love has touched our hearts, we are still having a hard time, so when I'm so down I come up to my room and read your posts and your love is holding me up. I couldn't ask for a better group of friends. I had prayed and ask God to let Muffy go to the bridge in his sleep, instead God gave me the strength to walk my little boy to the bridge :smcry: I love you all


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I am just now seeing this thread, and I'm so sorry to read about your loss. :grouphug: Hopefully, you will remember the good times with your pup, and those memories will comfort you.


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending many hugs to you and yours at this saddest of times. Milly and Charlie send fluffy kisses to their favourite cyber auntie.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

That just put me in tears.....I know how you feel. I am so glad too.... that God gave you the strength.........It truly is one of the hardest things to be faced with......I will never forget what you said. :smcry: 


I had prayed and ask God to let Muffy go to the bridge in his sleep, instead God gave me the strength to walk my little boy to the bridge :smcry: I love you all[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think God knows how horribly difficult it is to have lose a dearly beloved pet. I think he provides the way that is right for each individual at each given situation. 
I too prayed Missy would pass in her sleep..... then when I got up in the AM I prayed she had'nt "gone" just yet. When the time came that I just Knew she needed 'help" .. That help came. Afterward.. and once the initial pain subsided a bit, I looked back and was soooo grateful I was able to have held her, talked to her, and surrounded her with love as she headed on her new journey. That in itself gave me comfort.
I had another pooch long ago... (actually a family pooch) that I adored. She was getting old and frail.. She happened to pass in her sleep. At THAT time it was the best for me to have it happen that way to get thru the loss. I wasn't in 'that-place' at the time to have found the comfort that I got from bring with Missy. 
Sooo I think that might be how it was for you, ... God knew that you'd need to know you held Muffy and surrounded him with the love you had always provided him up to the very last moment. 
I've told of how I knew the second Missy passed... I felt it in my being. I've said that at that split second she took a piece of my heart with her...... and left a piece of hers with me. That split second 'exchange' creates that circle of love that can never,ever, be broken.
Know I'm thinking of you.... I can all but feel your pain.
Do try to 'talk" as much as you can.... we're here for you.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I am heartbroken for you. I am so sorry. I know how much you will miss your precious baby.
Sending hugs your way. 
Cindy


[attachment=37449:Muffy.JPG]


----------

